# Bike rental in San Francisco



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

Visiting the CITY again for labor day weekend. The last several times I was there, I brought my own bike. This time, it'll be a shorter trip so I'm flying. Want to rent a bike as I always hit up Mt. Tam and the surrounding area when I'm in town. 

Anyways, was searching the internet for bike rental places that offer somewhat "nicer" bikes. Couldn't really find any?!??! Do you guys have any recommendations. Although I currently ride an SW SL4 tarmac and SW Venge, I'm not expecting anything like that....but at least a decent carbon bike. 

Suggestions please. Thank you!

Was even considering picking up a used bike and leaving it at my dad's house?


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Good info in this thread,

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/northern-california/good-bike-rental-ride-tips-sf-303159.html


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

slow.climber said:


> Good info in this thread,
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/northern-california/good-bike-rental-ride-tips-sf-303159.html


Great info. And thanks for your detailed input! I wished there was an easy way for me to carry my wheel bag onto the plane as a carry on.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Right, I don't think that there is an easy way to do that.

You've probably already seen these two threads, but I'll link them here anyway,

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/no...ry-tickets-san-francisco-larkspur-309901.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/no...o-stop-watch-them-build-tall-ship-310480.html


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

I rented a nicely equipped Madone from Palo Alto Bicycles last May for a big ride. Not sure if they rent MTB's too. 
It's a nice shop and AWESOME town. The guys that outfitted me were super nice.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Ended up going with Sports Basement in the Presidio area. Seems like the best rate for what u get...at least in the City. 

Reserved: C'dale Supersix for $50/day. I used to own a 2010 C'dale SSHM. Now, to choose a good route. Last two times out, I did about 60-70 miles with 6000'+ of elevation...solo effort. 

The shop said there will be a group ride on Sunday. May check that out? 

Thanks 4 the feedbacks guys!


----------

